# BMW.com photo request



## indyzhp (Mar 29, 2004)

Since you are unable to build a E46 sedan on bmw's website anymore, I was wondering if anyone happened to have some saved photos of the various views of an E46 sedan in Silver Gray (even though they still showed it in Steel Gray).? More specifically, pictures of the ZHP. I've attached pictures of an M3 to show what pictures I'm talking about.


----------



## Alex Baumann (Dec 19, 2001)

Does it need to be BMW.com photos ?

In the thread below there are a bunch of Silver Gray Sedan ZHP photos

http://www.bimmerfest.com/forums/showthread.php?t=29413


----------



## FenPhen (Jan 13, 2004)

The builder only had a side view of the ZHP package. The front- and rear-quarter showed the regular 330i. The ZSP just showed the regular 330i from all angles with 68M wheels tacked on as an afterthought. 

In any case, Silver Gray was never accurate on the builder. It looks to me more like Steel Gray.


----------



## indyzhp (Mar 29, 2004)

FenPhen said:


> The builder only had a side view of the ZHP package. The front- and rear-quarter showed the regular 330i. The ZSP just showed the regular 330i from all angles with 68M wheels tacked on as an afterthought.
> 
> In any case, Silver Gray was never accurate on the builder. It looks to me more like Steel Gray.


Thanks for the view. Do you happen to have the front 1/4 and rear 1/4 views of the regular 330i?

Alex, thanks the tread.


----------



## FenPhen (Jan 13, 2004)

indyzhp said:


> Thanks for the view. Do you happen to have the front 1/4 and rear 1/4 views of the regular 330i?


Nope. Umm... "Mein auto: 2k5 330i"...? Can't you just take pictures of your own car? :dunno:


----------



## indyzhp (Mar 29, 2004)

*That's too easy!*

Yea, I was just looking for BMW stock photos to play around with photoshop and stuff. The everything is at the right angle.

Come to think of it, I still have not taken photos of my car with the 135's on and the windows tinted.

Hopefully I'll get to it soon. We just bought a new camera.


----------



## hugh1850 (Jun 20, 2003)

I've got this... :dunno:


----------



## indyzhp (Mar 29, 2004)

hugh1850 said:


> I've got this... :dunno:


Poifect, thanks!


----------

